# Help! Printing issues with white!



## MScarlett (Sep 8, 2017)

Ok, I'm printing a 3 color job. First color is a white underbase. The white is giving me issues. I end up making 3-4 solid passes before it is good. I'm using a 160 mesh and my off contact is 2 quarters high. Sometimes the print comes of rough. What am I doing wrong? Would you suggest a curable reducer to hell the ink? It's vey thick.


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

Try adding a small amount of curable reducer (you should refer to the manufacturer for proper ratios) and lowering your off-contact. Generally speaking, ideal off contact height is about the same as the thickness of a single nickel. 

If your white layer doesn't have a lot of detail, try putting it on a lower mesh count like a 137, or 125.
Hope this helps!


----------



## MScarlett (Sep 8, 2017)

It's a pretty solid design for the under base. I will drop the screen down some and try some reducer. Thanks!


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

I would underbase with a 125 mesh and we always have to reduce the thickness of white ink slightly. Good luck


----------



## pracownia kreska (Feb 15, 2017)

Very much depends on the clothing (knitwear) you are printing.
I print watercolor on black mesh 158 (62T metric count).
Greetings


----------



## PNWink (Jun 22, 2017)

try coating you screens thicker on white plates


----------



## Appjetty (Oct 5, 2017)

You can reduce the count and thats the best option, addiotional to dat you can also add little amount of reducer which is curable and can reduce the thicknes this will help you the most.


Product designer


----------

